# Deadlift issues



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2016)

So according to a friend, my lumbars are "****ing massive as shit" compared to the rest of my back. I also have pain in between sets and after lifting. I believe they are just getting a super pump, so to speak (thanks to Ecks for mentioning this was a possibility!) and it's causing my back to be tightened. Today I pulled 315x5 for my sets and had to sit down while waiting for the next set while positioned a very precise way to allow my back to not hurt. I tried pulling sumo and even with good form I feel it in my back a little bit. How do I fix this? Do I just not deadlift (**** that!) and let my lumbars atrophy a bit???


Also, will pulling with opposing grip actually cause disproportions?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2016)

Back pumps man. They suck. I've been dealing with them since I was 15 years old. It's from your hips and hamstrings being tight. U gotta stretch and keep them loose. Look up the couch stretch and other hip stretches on Kelly starretts youtube channel. Get a lacrosse ball deep into your glutes and hips as well. All of this has helped me tremendously.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2016)

Roll out your quads too. If they're tight they cause pelvic tilt which triggers the pumps also.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 31, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> So according to a friend, my lumbars are "****ing massive as shit" compared to the rest of my back. I also have pain in between sets and after lifting. I believe they are just getting a super pump, so to speak (thanks to Ecks for mentioning this was a possibility!) and it's causing my back to be tightened. Today I pulled 315x5 for my sets and had to sit down while waiting for the next set while positioned a very precise way to allow my back to not hurt. I tried pulling sumo and even with good form I feel it in my back a little bit. How do I fix this? Do I just not deadlift (**** that!) and let my lumbars atrophy a bit???



Could be a mobility issue like Ecks said, could be a low back endurance issue, could be a form issue as well as a bunch of other potential causes - difficult to really advise you on this without a video.



Itburnstopee said:


> Also, will pulling with opposing grip actually cause disproportions?



Yes. 
It causes different levels of muscular recruitment and asymmetry across the spine/shoulders over time (not good). Stick with a basic double overhand/hook grip and, when needed, straps.
Honestly, unless someone plans on competing I don't see any reason whatsoever to use a mixed grip under any circumstances - play it safe.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2016)

Ripped makes a good point. 

Do u get that feeling on any other lifts? Or at hone just doing anything that puts stress on your lower back? I get back pumps from anything and everything that puts my lower back at an angle. Washing dishes, brushing my teeth, giving the kids a bath and so on. They ****ing suck. But like ripped said it could be something else.

Edit to add I also agree about what ripped said about the straps. Unless u plan on doing a meet then might as well strap it up. Much lower risk of ripping a bicep also.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 31, 2016)

And if you do compete, hook grip like a fukkin boss.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> And if you do compete, hook grip like a fukkin boss.



If your hands allow it. Hate u big handed ****ers. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Burn post a pic. Shirtless. Front side and back. So 3 actually. I don't think this is what you think it is


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 31, 2016)

And a video of you pulling...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> And a video of you pulling your penis...



That's not gay


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ripped makes a good point.
> 
> Do u get that feeling on any other lifts? Or at hone just doing anything that puts stress on your lower back? I get back pumps from anything and everything that puts my lower back at an angle. Washing dishes, brushing my teeth, giving the kids a bath and so on. They ****ing suck. But like ripped said it could be something else.
> 
> Edit to add I also agree about what ripped said about the straps. Unless u plan on doing a meet then might as well strap it up. Much lower risk of ripping a bicep also.



I feel it a little on squats but not too bad and I feel it a lot on rows


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Burn post a pic. Shirtless. Front side and back. So 3 actually. I don't think this is what you think it is



Gotta take the pics but ok if you really want me to post noods


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 4, 2016)

Some great advice here guys!!!! this is going to help me out i'm a little tight


----------

